# Your First...



## Hobbitses (Oct 11, 2009)

This is me with my first horse! Circa 1982 or thereabouts..... This wasn't our first show, but it's definitely one of the earliest pictures I have of the two of us. He was a little Morgan gelding.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

This was my first pony


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I love all the pictures, but Hobbitses...I really love that picture  I have to find one of my first pony.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Had to scan this one, no digital camera then!!
One of my first lessons when I was 4, on my neighbours old tb mare Kizmix. A good 15 years ago, very depressing now that the property they used to have the horses on beside ours is now fully developed and packed up with about 100 or more houses


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Really neat topic! I'll post my first ride with my sister in law when I was back in Europe, a cool picture. Keep posting guys, this thread is a lot of fun!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't have a working scanner. :[ Though, I have many pictures of my first times riding. :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*I have a lot of firsts.*

Okay, I apologize in advance for the upcoming picture overload.

My first picture on a horse, I was 5 months old.









This is my first horse that I grew up on. I was 3. That's me in front with my best friend behind.









This is my first green broke horse. My Dad started her and I finished her for a customer. She was 4 and I was 14.









My first ever horse that I broke completely by myself. My QH Denny that I still have. This pic was about 3 months into his training.









This is my first Mustang. Not his first pic, but the first good one of him under saddle. I had been riding him for a couple of years.









My first draft and his first ride. This is John the percheron. He was a 4 year old stud when this pic was taken. He has since been gelded.









And my last first for the time being is my first baby. This is Rafe, my QHxBelgian foal that was born in July. He will be my first that I ever raised myself.









Sorry, here is one of his first pictures on his first day of life.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, since you said our first anything...here's my first fall...on a bolting holsteiner going really reeeeeeally fast. Thankfully the owner had accidentally flooded one side of the arena and told me to avoid that area...welll, I couldn't wait to get there and stayed on til I got to the mud..then I bailed avoid a much worse injury from possibly flying off him sideways around the turn into the rail like he did to last rider he bolted on:shock:.. damaged ligament right knee, right shoulder rotator cuff torn..otherwise, doing great.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

**** coffeemama AWESOME pic!!! Love it!!!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Tuck 'n' Roll baby, tuck-n-rollllll....) That's what saved me.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

and for "evening shadows" your quote applies...I WAS riding faster than my guardian angel could fly so I had to get off that ride real quick. hehe


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

when I saw this thread I knew I just had to go find my old pictures and post a few..took me awhile but here goes..

First horse actually ridden and taken lessons on..Fudge, a wonderful 16hh mare who I believe was either a QH or TB..leaning towards QH..I was 7ish:










First horse love..Dixie Don Bruce, an old, awkward, horribly barn sour but still absolutely wonderful QH who was my best friend for much of my childhood:

















(you'll note he's wearing a flymask in the second picture..it's because he had a tumor or something that caused one of his eyes to slowly turn inward over time. it seemed to get worse quicker when the sun got to it. it didn't seem to actually hurt him, oddly, but he did obviously go blind in it.)

First horse: Rocky
When I first met him, around when he was 4 or 5 and I was 10 or 11:









..and more recently, when I owned him at ages 9-11:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh wow, Rocky's _and_ his dapples are just lovely.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

My first horses (bought together)
I did the classic beginner mistake and bought two green horses so that "we could learn from each other". Luckily the stable had tons of people willing to help.

This is Ren A Jade. She was a Quarter Pony. A chronic bucker. She would flip herself completely over if you left her standing too long.










Rick A Shade
Absolutely unknown breed. He was awesome and I regret getting rid of him. My mom started paying my board and told me she couldn't afford both horses. So I traded both of them for one horse. I remember visiting him and he tried to follow me out of the pasture. I cried the whole way home.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Me with my first horse, Leia, at our first show together, with our first ribbon together, and our first time winning together. 









My first time showing a saddlebred saddleseat off the farm (I had shown a hackney pony saddleseat off the farm, a saddlebred in hunter off farm, and a saddlebred saddleseat at a show at the farm) lol









Harley, the first PONY I've ever trained by myself









Harley's first time being harnessed (soon after this was his first time being ground driven)









First time saddled:









First Bath









First time bowing









Angel, first HORSE I've ever trained

















Miracle. Her mom, Serena, was the first horse I ever road, but since I have no pics of her, Miracle's the next best thing (miracles the second horse I ever rode)









I can't seem to find any of Snickers, who is Leia's mom and the first pony I showed and cantered.  the only pic I can find of her is this:







and thats of her with her third foal, Blaze, after she was sold.

thats it!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemma, my first horse (ranch bred qh) to own, my first horse to train (yes, yes, we are still working on that  ), and our first time on cows (1st pic) and on show (got 1st ribbon) (2nd pic). We switched to English since that so will see how that will go. Lol!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Haley said:


> Oh wow, Rocky's _and_ his dapples are just lovely.


he thanks you! 
it's really cool with him, he changes all of these different colours and it's almost randomized. like sometimes he'll be totally solid black in the summer then the same colour as his mane and tail with tons of dapples in the winter, or he could be dark and dappled in the summer and solid and light in the winter, so it's interesting to see what ends up happening =D


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

First ride on my new mare Flicka. She had to be totally restarted due to previous issues with anxiety, bolting, and bucking. Her owners that had her before I got her couldn't believe it when I had been able to get on her and ride in just a few weeks of working with her. 



First 'bridleless' ride on Danni, the horse I worked with for several months this year...I was amazed he came this far. Although he was still a crab on the ground, which is why I had to rehome him; I didn't want anyone getting hurt. He respected me, and anyone else who knew how to handle a horse...but knew who he could push around, unfortunately. 



Unfortunately I don't have alot of my 'old' firsts, pics...I will have to try and find them, and scan them if I can.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

My first horse. A 6 year old WB/TB gelding named Clue.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, so I've never owned ahorse yet sadly, but this is the closest thing.
Sonnett(picture below) helped me gain my confidence riding a horse back, taught me how to trot and canter, taught me barrel racing, taught me western bending and pole bending and taught me many other things.








This picture is from last holidays when there was a small gymkhana at my club and we had just finished plaiting their manes, tails and had made them look all pretty and we were getting ready for our dressage test.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is my first horse carly..


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

My first horse was Miss Molly Fever. She was 11 years old when we purchased her after many years of riding lessons from various instructors in various styles.









Here she is much more recently (Taken last week) at 23 years old.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

My first ever horse, Sinbad, though technically he was actually my mother's. She owned fim for over 25 years and i grew up with him. I loved him more than anything, and I think i always will. He was a Welsh Cob D X Anglo-Arab and abolsutely nuts and he meant the world, and more, to me. He passed away in Summer 2008 aged 33.


























My first pony, the gorgeous Dougal.








My first ever time on The Dougster.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Goes to find pics*


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is not me, and it is not my horse, he is the first horse I rode. His name was Cody he was a 10 year old QH gelding. Sadly he fell into a river maybe 5 years ago and got stuck under the ice and drowned :-(.
RIP Cody
I don't have pics of the first horse I rode for a long time (I rode Cody for maybe 3 months and then he passed)
I am trying to get pics from the old owner of Kate (The one I rode for more than a year) and put pics up on here of her, but I can't get a hold of her to get a pic...
I will find a picture of MY personal first horse, but I have to do some digging...
lol


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

My first horse, Java. He's a 9 year old Standardbred gelding that I got around 4 months ago.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Heres a picture of me and my first horse Cochise at our first show. I got him when I was 5, but I was older than that in this pic.









And here he is, a week ago, chilling in my back yard! My mom just brought him down to me from Ohio.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Everyone has such grea thorses!
Unfortunatly I lost the one and only picture of my first horse..
At least she is always in my memories 

I'll try take a picture this monday of me doing my first western lesson


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here is my first horse(pony really), Mya
(this is the first time i rode her after buying her)


----------

